# Recomend me a routine



## DarksideSix (Sep 22, 2015)

So here's the deal.  Do to some recent life changes my gym time is going to be drastically cut for the next 4-6 weeks. I'm coaching my 9 year old sons football team again which means we have practice 2 hours a night 3 nights a week.  This is my busiest time of the year for work so for the next few weeks i'll be putting in more hours.  My wife and I just had a baby girl 3 weeks ago so I'm not getting very much for sleep.  

I'm lucky if i'll be able to get to the gym once or twice a week.  Right now I'm just looking for something to help maintain until I can get back to the swing of things.  The few times I have been able to make it to the gym I've done a full body type workout where I pick 1 big exercise for chest, back, shoulders, bi's, and tri's and then 30 minutes of cardio.  I'm open to any suggestions that may help.  again, this is only a short term deal maybe a month or little longer.


----------



## Milo (Sep 22, 2015)

Look into Dorian Yates Blood and Guts and cater it to how you need.


----------



## snake (Sep 22, 2015)

First off DSS, congratulations on the new addition!

It doesn't sound like you have much time but there's nothing wrong with a full body workout if you only have one day. If you have 2 days to hit the gym, upper and lower is a good choice, just keep them apart so not to effect your back. Get in, warm up, put your ear buds in and go like hell.

Good idea on hitting the big muscles but where's the squats?! Now this is coming from a guy who likes to stay somewhat lean so I hope it carries some weight when I say it; drop the cardio. You will get way more out of your workout if those 30 min are spent squatting. Run the numbers, how many cals are you burning in that 30 min. 300-400? And how may times a week? You'll burn some during a nasty squat so the net loss isn't that much. And if you're doing cardio for your heart, it's not going to tank in the next 2 months.

Lifting is a part of who we are so make time for it. But for right now, being a good father and husband takes precedence over a 400 lb bench.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 22, 2015)

Herm send this dood the retarded routine I have you doing...


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 22, 2015)

Okay lol. Is it that bad?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Herm send this dood the retarded routine I have you doing...



I don't think DSS is interested in doing brown-eye kegals 3x a week.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 22, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I don't think DSS is interested in doing brown-eye kegals 3x a week.



Or spin classes.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 22, 2015)

If you only have time for twice a week and it's just temporary I like the idea of splitting upper body one day, lower body the other. 

Example: Mo: lower body: squats, stiff legged dl, calf raises. 
               Th: upper body: bench press, ohp, barbel rows, tricep push downs, curls.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 22, 2015)

Do a big ass squat and bench lift one day and a pull, speed squat and ohp/bench the other.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 22, 2015)

Here's an eastern bloc style training program for 2 days a week. It hits all the big lifts. 



"You can go the Sheiko type "sandwich" sessions where you hit the powelift twice during one session. No, it's not too much because you lift only twice a week.


Your template (around mid-cycle) could look like this:

Monday:
- squat: 6 sets of 3 with 80%
- bench press: 6 sets of 3 with 80%
- squat: 4 sets of 4 with 70%
- assistance

Thursday:
- bench press: 6 sets of 3 with 80%
- deadlift: 6 sets of 3 with 80%
- bench press: 5 sets of 5 with 65%
- assistance


You just had 2 squat sessions, 3 bench press sessions, 1 deadlift session.


Or, if you like little more variations of the powerlifts, you could do:

Monday:
- squat: 6 sets of 3 with 80%
- bench press: 6 sets of 3 with 80%
- Romanian deadlift: 6 sets of 5 with 60%
- assistance

Thursday:
- deadlift: 6 sets of 3 with 80%
- bench press: 5 sets of 5 with 65%
- front squat: 4 sets of 4 with 70%
- assistance


Now you hit during your week: squat twice, bench press twice, pull twice.


For your assitance do 1-4 exercises but adjust the volume. Do not do too much otwerwise it might take away from the powerlifts. Remember, the powelifts sets is 90% of your work. The assitance is just for local muscle hypertrophy and rehab. 4 heavy sets of front squats give you bigger quads than million sets of leg extensions. If you do one exercise, do bigger volume, like 6 sets of 8 of 5 sets of 10. If you do 2-4 exercises, do only 1-2 sets per exercise. Do exercises which add the powelifts, such as: DB flat press, overhead press, barbell rows, DB rows, KB swing, heavy ab work, hypers, low cable rows, dips, chins, hammer curls. No, you can't do concentration curls and kickbacks.

Assistance work might look like this:

heavy barbell rows: 6 sets of 8

Or like this:

medium-heavy low cable rows: 2 sets of 15
KB swing: 2 sets of 20
seated DB press: 2 set of 8
hanging leg raises: 2 sets of 20


Twice a week is enough if you focus on frequency, proper programming and compound lifts."


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 22, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Here's an eastern bloc style training program for 2 days a week. It hits all the big lifts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2x2x

looks good.  I may try since im still re doing tons of stuff on my house and winter is closing in on me.....


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 22, 2015)

I know I'm going to get ridiculed for this but I don't do legs.  haven't in almost 2 years.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 22, 2015)

DarksideSix said:


> I know I'm going to get ridiculed for this but I don't do legs.  haven't in almost 2 years.



When would you like the ridicule to start?


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 22, 2015)

Let the ass raping begin.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 22, 2015)

Keep it simple and do a push pull or upper lower


----------



## bsw5 (Sep 22, 2015)

No leg! Leg day has become one of my favorite days..


----------



## stonetag (Sep 22, 2015)

Seeker nailed it, but since you don't do legs, full upper body WO twice a week.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 22, 2015)

well your going to start.

just by squats and deads.  those will beat them up pretty well, later we can stick in some iso moves.


----------



## Magical (Sep 22, 2015)

Do you have an injury that keeps you from working out legs?


----------



## snake (Sep 23, 2015)

DarksideSix said:


> I know I'm going to get ridiculed for this but I don't do legs.  haven't in almost 2 years.



Oh hell yeah! This is the internet, you could have always lied to avoid what's about to happen. lol

Unless you have a medical issue like born without legs, please, I beg you, please squat! Just give me 4, hell, even 3 good sets of 10 and I'll see you get your man card back.


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 23, 2015)

I use to be a big leg lifter in my younger years. I tore all 3 ligaments in my right knee back in 2008. Honestly the biggest reason I don't do legs is because my legs grow ridiculously quick. No matter how light or easy I work them.  It sucks when you're 6'4" with a 36" waist and 27-28" thighs. Makes buying a good pair of jeans almost impossible. My legs are still big!


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 23, 2015)

**** jeans. Quads are better. 

Still no reason not to deadlift. Like men do.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 23, 2015)

My legs grow too quick. Lol. Fukker.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 23, 2015)

DarksideSix said:


> I use to be a big leg lifter in my younger years. I tore all 3 ligaments in my right knee back in 2008. Honestly the biggest reason I don't do legs is because my legs grow ridiculously quick. No matter how light or easy I work them.  It sucks when you're 6'4" with a 36" waist and 27-28" thighs. Makes buying a good pair of jeans almost impossible. My legs are still big!



Try being 5'10" with a 32" waist and the same size thighs, maybe an inch smaller. I just go around naked everywhere.....


----------



## Magical (Sep 23, 2015)

Gym shorts full time


----------



## grind4it (Sep 23, 2015)

Congratulations on the addition to your family.


----------



## GSgator (Sep 23, 2015)

I did the coaching thing for a season it took up most of my free time what worked best for me was doing a full body workout. I knew all I could was maintain so the main Focus was just pushing blood into the muscles so I did 2-3 sets 2 exercises per muscle group I could only workout twice a week so one day was high reps the other day was lower reps compound moves also super setting my chest/back,bi's/tri's legs and calves really helped on cutting down on the time by the way Congrats on the new baby.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 23, 2015)

DarksideSix said:


> I know I'm going to get ridiculed for this but I don't do legs.  haven't in almost 2 years.


 :32 (16):  ............................


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 24, 2015)

Magical said:


> Gym shorts full time



lol.  unfortunately that is not an option.


----------



## Ardor (Sep 27, 2015)

First off congrats on the little one.  Years back I was running a few projects at work that took up most of my time during the week.  I found that hitting the gym twice a week was all I could do so I setup a push pull program that had me in the gym for about an hour and a half. I would start with a few compound movements followed by two or three isolation movements that I would do past the burn.  I'd go as heavy as possible for the compounds until I hit failure then hit the isolations with moderate weight to burn.  It worked for me.


----------

